# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > कृषि एवम् पशु-पालन >  ग्रीन हाउस की तकनीकी द्वारा सब्जियाँ और फूल उगायें

## dkj

ग्रीन हाउस की तकनीकी द्वारा सब्जियाँ और फूल उगायें

----------


## dkj

*ग्रीन हाउस*
किसी भी जैविक क्रिया के लिए उचित पर्यावरण की आवश्यकता होती है। अगर पर्यावरण उचित नहीं है तो जैविक क्रिया कम दर से बढ़ेगी या पूरी तरह से रूक जायेगी। पादप या प्राणी जीवन भी इसी सिद्धान्त से नियंत्रित है। कृषि में फसलों के लिए उचित पर्यावरण प्राप्त करने का प्रयास किया जाता है जिसमें फलस्वरूप उत्पादकता की उच्चतम सीमा प्राप्त हो सके। इसके लिए फसलों की उचित मौसम में बुआई करते हैं, सिंचाई और खाद का प्रबन्ध करते हैं। खरपतवार एवं बीमारियों को नियंत्रित करते हैं। तथा उचित समय पर फसल चक्र पूर्ण करते हैं। ऐसे में भी प्राकृतिक विपदाएं जैसे अतिवृष्टि या अनावृष्टि, ओला वृष्टि, कीट प्रकोप, आदि उत्पादकता पर प्रतिकूल प्रभाव बनाये रखती हैं। परिणामस्वरूप खुले खेतों में परम्परागत खेती से कभी-कभी ही अधिकतम उत्पादकता प्राप्त हो पाती है। जैसे-जैसे जनसंख्या बढ़ती जा रही है और कृषि योग्य भूमि का आकार घटता जा रहा है वैसे-वैसे कृषि उत्पादन की क्षमता बढ़ाना आवश्यक हो गया है फिर इस बात की भी आवश्यकता है कि नागरिकों को उचित पोषण प्राप्त हो और उत्पादक को कम भूमि से अधिक आर्थिक लाभ प्राप्त हो। फसलोत्पादन के लिए आवश्यक संसाधनों को एक निश्चित सीमा से अधिक बढ़ाना सम्भव नहीं है। ऐसे में कम से कम संसाधनों से अधिक से अधिक उत्पादन क्षमता का विकास आवश्यक हो गया है।

 भारत एक कृषि प्रधान देश है और लगभग 65 प्रतिशत जनसंख्या के लिए कृषि ही जीविकोपार्जन का स्रोत है। जैसे-जैसे औद्योगिकीकरण बढ़ रहा है और ग्रामीण युवक शिक्षित हो रहा है, वैसे-वैसे कृषि उत्पादन तकनीकियों के विकास की आवश्यकता बढ़ती जा रही है। ऐसा न होने पर आशंका है कि आने वाले समय में कृषि उत्पादन के लिए समुचित मानव संसाधन जुटाना मुश्किल होगा। ग्रामीण क्षेत्रों से शहरों एवं पहाड़ी क्षेत्रों से मैदानी क्षेत्रों में हो रहे युवा पलायन को रोकना अति आवश्यक है। इन सभी परिस्थितियों की पृष्ठभूमि में ग्रीनहाउस तकनीकी का विकास भारत वर्ष के किसानों के लिए बहुत ही आवश्यक हो गया है। ग्रीन हाउस कांच से ढांचा इस्पात, एल्यूमीनियम या बांस का बनाया जा सकता है। निर्माण सामग्री चयन फसल और स्थान विशेष के अनुसार किया जाता आवश्यकता इस बात की है कि ग्रीनहाउस उपयोग से उत्पादक हो समुचित लाभ हो।

----------


## dkj

*ग्रीन हाउस की उपयोगिता :*

भारत वर्ष में ग्रीनहाउस की उपयोगिता निम्नलिखित है।
 1. जिन क्षेत्रों में परम्परागत खेती नहीं की जा सकती, उन परिस्थितियों में फसलोत्पादन की संभावना बन जाती है।
 2. फसलों की उत्पादकता एवं गुणवत्ता बढ़ जाती है।
 3. किसी भी स्थान पर वर्ष पर्यन्त फसलोत्पादन संभव है।
 4. किसी भी फसल को किसी भी स्थान पर वर्ष पर्यन्त उत्पादित किया जा सकता है।
 5. बहुत कम क्षेत्र में फलोत्पादन करके पर्याप्त जीविकोपार्जन संभव है।
 6. ग्रीन हाउस में उत्पादित बागवानी उत्पाद निर्यात के लिए सर्वथा उपयुक्त है।
 7. जैव प्रौद्योगिकी द्वारा विकसित पौधों में कठोरीकरण के लिए ग्रीन हाउस एक लाभदायक सुविधा है।
 8. फसलों में शुद्ध संकरी बीजों के उत्पादन के लिए ग्रीन हाउस आवश्यक है।
 9. बीजों या संर्वधन तकनीकियों द्वारा उच्च कोटि की पौध तैयार करने के लिए ग्रीन हाउस आवश्यक है।

_ग्रीन हाउस तकनीकी का विकास_

 ग्रीन हाउस तकनीकी का प्राथमिक विकास विश्व के ठंडे क्षेत्रों में लगभग दो शताब्दी पूर्व हुआ था। उन क्षेत्रों में अत्याधिक ठंड के कारण खुले खेतों में फसलोत्पादन कुछ महीनों के लिए संभव है। वहां सब्जियों, फलों और फूलों के उत्पादन को वर्षा पर्यन्त संभव बनाने के लिए कांच के घरों का उपयोग शुरू हुआ। 'ग्रीन हाउस प्रभाव' के कारण ठंडे मौसम में सूर्य के प्रकाश में इन कांच घरों में तापमान बढ़कर फसलोचित हो जाता है और फसलों से संबंधित जैविक क्रियाएं तेज गति से सम्पन्न होती हैं। इन कांच घरों में आवश्यकता अनुसार तापमान, आर्द्रता, प्रकाश, सिंचाई,पोषण, कार्बन डाइऑक्साइड गैस आदि के नियंत्रण का विकास होता गया और आज ग्रीन हाउस तकनीकी का स्वरूप अत्याधुनिक हो गया है। अब कई हैक्टेयर क्षेत्रफल में बने ग्रीनहाउस में फसलोत्पादन संबंधी क्रियाओं को कम्प्यूटर द्वारा नियंत्रित उपकरणों की सहायता से सम्पन्न कर, उत्पादकता की चरम सीमाओं की प्राप्ति संभव हो गई है। वरना एक हैक्टेयर क्षेत्रफल में वार्षिक 750 टन खीरा उत्पादन और 340 टन टमाटर उत्पादन कैसे संभव है। ग्रीन हाउस तकनीकी की उपयोगिता के कारण इसका प्रचलन अब विश्व के प्रत्येक भाग में हो रहा है। द्वितीय विश्वयुद्ध के बाद प्लास्टिक पदार्थ के विकास के फलस्वरूप ग्रीनहाउस तकनीकी में मूलभूत परिवर्तन हुआ है। अब विश्व में लगभग 90 प्रतिशत नये ग्रीनहाउस आवरण के लिए प्लास्टिक की पारदर्शी चादरों का उपयोग होता है। इसके फलस्वरूप ग्रीनहाउस के ढांचे कांच घरों की तुलना में बहुत हल्के और सस्ते हो गये हैं। प्लास्टिक से आवरणित ग्रीनहाउस पर्यावरण नियंत्रण फसलोत्पादन भी बेहतर संभव है।

----------


## dkj

ग्रीन हाउस प्रभाव

 ग्रीन हाउस प्रभाव परदर्शी की सूर्य के प्रकाश से संबंधित गुणता पर आधारित है। प्रारम्भ में इस प्रभाव को कांच की गुणता से जोड़ा गया था। अब यह विदित है कि प्रत्येक परदर्शी पदार्थ किसी न किसी सीमा तक ग्रीनहाउस प्रभाव पैदा करने में सक्षम है। यह वही प्रभाव जिसके कारण बंद घर में जाड़े के मौसम में कांच की खिड़की से आते हुए सूर्य के प्रकाश में बैठना अच्छा लगता है अथवा सर्दी की ऋतु में भी सूर्य के प्रकाश में खिड़की बंद खिड़की वाली कार में तापमान का बढ़ जाना इसी ग्रीन हाउस प्रभाव का उदाहरण है। कांच या दूसरे पारदर्शी पदार्थ उष्मीय विकिरण के विभिन्न भागों के लिए अलग-अलग पारगमनांक दर्शित करते हैं। कांच की गुणता है कि यह सोर उर्जा के लगभग 80 प्रतिशत भाग को कांच घर में स्थित उपकरणों एवं सतहों के तापमान को बढ़ाती है। बढ़े हुए तापमान पर यह उपकरण और सतह उष्मीय विकिरण उत्पन्न करते हैं जो सुदूर लाल श्रेणी में आता है। इस सुदूर लाल श्रेणी के विकिरण को कांच बाहर नहीं जाने देता और इस प्रकार कांच में सौर उर्जा एकत्रित हो जाती है, जिससे तापमान भी बढ़ता है। यही प्रभाव प्लास्टिक की पारदर्शी चादरों वाले ग्रीनहाउस में भी पाया जाता हैं फलस्वरूप बिना किसी कृत्रिम उर्जा के ग्रीनहाउस प्राकृतिक सौर उर्जा द्वारा तापमान बढ़ जाता हैं यह ग्रीनहाउस प्रभाव शीतकाल में बेहतर फसल उत्पादकता के लिए उपयोगी है। ग्रीनहाउस की परिभाषा और उपयोगिता अब अधिक विस्तृत है। अब ग्रीनहाउस को संरक्षित खेती का पर्याय माना जाता है। जिसमें आवश्यकता अनुसार पर्यावरण नियंत्रण का वांछित कृषि कार्य किया जा सके। अतः सरलतम ग्रीनहाउस प्लास्टिक की चादरों से ढके ढांचे मात्र होते है जिनमें प्राकृतिक वातन की सुविधा हो ऐसे ग्रीनहाउस किसी भी स्थान पर कुछ महीने की उपयोगी होते हैं। वर्ष पर्यन्त उपयोग कि नए अति आवश्यक पर्यावरण नियंत्रण के उपकरण ग्रीनहाउस में समावेशित होते हैं। कृषि कार्य की आवश्यकता अनुसार ग्रीनहाउस के ढांचे और पर्यावरण तन्त्र को अत्याधुनिक बनाया जा सकता है।

----------


## dkj

ग्रीन हाउस तकनीकी द्वारा उगाई गई सब्जियां
जैसा कि उपरोक्त जानकारी विदित है, ग्रीनहाउस का स्वरूप एवं इसकी कार्य प्रणाली का संबंध स्थान और अभीष्ट कृषि कार्यों से हैं। भारतवर्ष में मौसम और फसलों की बहुत विविधताएं हैं। अतः यह सम्भव नहीं है कि ग्रीनहाउस की कोई एक परिकल्पना सभी स्थितियों के लिए पर्याप्त होगी। हां कुछ सामान्य विचार हैं जिनको ध्यान में रखना लाभदायक है। फसलों का चुनाव आकार को ध्यान में रखते हुए आमतौर पर छोटे और कम आयतन के पौधों के लिए ग्रीनहाउस उपयुक्त है। बौनी प्रजाति के फल भी ग्रीनहाउस में उगाये जा सकते हैं। निम्नलिखित तालिका में उल्लेखित फसलों को ग्रीनहाउस में उगाया गया है। फसल का चुनाव ग्रीनहाउस की क्षमता, उत्पादक के अनुभव एवं ब्रिकी संबंधी कारकों के आधार पर होता है। फसलों की विस्तृत जानकारी तालिका-1 में दी गयी है।

तालिका-1 ग्रीन हाउस में उगाये जाने वाले फल, फूल एवं सब्जियां
सब्जियां 	
फूल  
फल 

टमाटर 	
गुलाब  
स्ट्राबेरी 

शिमला मिर्च 	
गुलदाउदी 	
अंगूर 

खीरा 	
आर्किड्स 	
सिट्रस 

पत्तागोभी 	
फॅर्न 	
आलू बुखारा 

फूलगोभी 	
कारनेशन  
आड़ू 

ब्र्रोकोली 	
फ्रेशिया 	
केला 

हरी प्याज 	
एन्थोरियम  
पपीता 

सेम 	
ग्लेडिओलस  
खुमानी 

मटर 	
लिली 	


चुकन्दर 	
टूयूलिप 	


मिर्च 	
डेजी 	


स्क्वैश 	
वैक्सफ्लावर 	


भिंडी 	
रसकस 	


शलगम 	
गनीगोजैन्घास 	


मूली 	
एल्सट्रोनेटिया  


गाजर 	
जरबेरा  


अदरक 	
बिगोनिया 	


कद्दू 	



लीकस 	



सेलेरी 	



एस्पैरेगस 	



स्वीटकॉर्न 	



खरबूजा 	



तरबूज 	



मशरूम

----------


## dkj

ग्रीन हाउस तकनीकी की सब्जियों का विकास ठंडे प्रदेशों में शुरू हुई
अधिकतर ग्रीनहाउस अब पॉलीथीन या पी.वी.सी. की पराबैंगनी स्थिरीकृत पत्तियों के आवरण तथा इस्पात, एल्यूमीनियम, लकड़ी या बांस के ढांचे से बनते हैं। भारत में विलुप्त प्रायः वनों की स्थिति के कारण ढाचों के लिए लकड़ी का प्रयोग वांछनीय नहीं है लेकिन स्थित विशेष में लकड़ी और बांस का उपयोग वार्जित नहीं है। उदाहरण के लिए, देश में पूर्वोत्तर राज्यों में ऊँची गुणवत्ता के बांस आसानी से और कम कीमत पर उपलब्ध हैं। इन स्थानों पर बांस का उपयोग ग्रीनहाउस के ढांचे निर्माण में किया जा सकता है। एल्यूमीनियम में जंग नहीं लगती एवं इसके उपयोग से ढांचे का भार कम किया जा सकता है लेकिन भारतवर्ष में अभी ग्रीनहाउस के ढांचे में उपयुक्त एल्यूमीनियम मिश्रित धातु के हिस्से उपलब्ध नहीं है। अतः इस्पात का उपयोग अधिकतम है। जंग लगने को कम करने के लिए इस्पात को जस्तीकृत करना ठीक है। लकड़ी और बांस के ढांचे प्रायः 5-7 वर्ष तक आयु वाले होते हैं जबकि धातु के ढांचे की आयु 20-25 वर्ष होती है।

 भारत वर्ष मे विद्युत महंगा है और हर समय उपलबध नहीं है। अतः नियंत्रित पर्यावरण वाले ग्रीनहाउस का प्रचालन कठिन ही नहीं अपितु महंगा हो जाता है या तो अनवरत विद्युत प्राप्ति के लिए जनरेटर की स्थापना आवश्यक है या ग्रीनहाउस परिकल्पना प्राकृतिक संवातन पर आधारित होनी चाहिए। ग्रीनहाउस की स्थापना ऐसे स्थान पर हो जहां वर्षा का पानी इकट्ठा न होता हो, जो सड़क के नजदीक हो, जहां समुचित धूप,अच्छा पानी और समुचित उर्जा उपलबध हो। भारतवर्ष में अधिकतर स्थानों पर ग्रीनहाउस पर समुचित और उर्जा का समावेश दिशामान पर निर्भर नहीं करता है लेकिन बहुविस्तरीय ग्रीनहाउस में परनाले की दिशा आमतौर पर उत्तर-दक्षिण होनी चाहिए। ग्रीनहाउस की परिकल्पना पर वायु वेग का प्रभाव बहुत महत्वपूर्ण होता है। ग्रीनहाउस से लगभग 30 मीटर उत्तर-पश्चिम दिशा में आंधी के प्रकोप को कम करने के लिए उंचे वृक्षों की कतार लगाना उपयोगी है। ग्रीनहाउस में पौधों की सिंचाई बूंद-सिंचाई विधि (ड्रिप) द्वारा की जाती है। उचित उत्पादकता और लाभ के लिए ग्रीनहाउस का सफल प्रबंधन अति आवश्यक है। इस प्रबंधन में न सिर्फ फसलों का उत्पादन अपितु कटाई उपरान्त समुचित उपचार एवं उत्पाद की बिक्री भी सम्मिलित है। उत्पाद की उचित बिक्री के अभाव में ग्रीन हाउस से लाभ बहुत कम हो सकता हैं।

----------


## dkj

ग्रीन हाउस निर्माण

 अगर यह निश्चित हो गया है कि ग्रीनहाउस निर्माण एवं उसमें कृषि कार्य लाभदायक होने वाली है तो ग्रीनहाउस निर्माण तथा आवश्यक पर्यावरण नियंत्रण संबंधी उपकरणों की स्थापना का प्रबंध करना होगा। निमार्ण संबंधी जानकारी को यहां 4 मीटर x 20 मीटर के अर्ध बेलनाकार ढांचे की निर्माण विधि द्वारा प्रस्तुत किया जा रहा है। इस ग्रीनहाउस के ढांचे के लिए 15 मि.मी. व्यास (मध्यम श्रेणी) की जस्तीकृत नलिकाओं का उपयोग किया गया है ये नलिकाएं साधारण तौर पर 20 फुट (5.8 मीटर) लम्बी होती नींव 215 मि.मी. निम्न होता है। इन ग्रीन हाउस निर्माण प्रयुक्त सामग्री निम्नलिखित तालिका में दी गई है।

----------


## dkj

तालिका-2 जस्तीकृत आयरन पाइप संरचना 4x20 मीटर फर्श
सामग्री 	
मानदण्ड 	
मात्रा 

जी.आई. पाइप 	
15 मि.मी. छिद्र श्रेणी ब 	
21। 

जी.आई. पाइप (6 मि. में) 	
25 मि.मी. छिद्र श्रेणी अ 	
30 मीटर 

जी.आई. शीट (20 गेज) 	
90 से.मी. ग 240 से.मी. 	
4 शीट 

एम.एस. फलैट 	
25 मि.मी.X 3 मिमी. 	
4 मी.(2.5 मि.ग्रा.) 

नट बोल्ट संख्या (6 मि.मी.) 	
35 मि.मी.. लम्बाई 	
70 

किनारे के फ्रेम के लिए 	
पार्शवच अवलंब 1 मि.मी. व्यास छड़ 	
10 मी. 

सीमेंट कंक्रीट मिश्रण 	
1:3:6 अनुपात 	
10 घन 

पॉलीथीन चादर (800 गेज) 	
पराबैंगनी स्थिरीकृत (एक सतही) 	
160 वर्ग मी. (5.4 वर्ग मी./ कि.ग्रा.) 

अन्य सामग्री 	

आवश्यकतानुसार 

दोनों किनारे के फ्रेम 	
5 से.मी.X5 से.मी. लकड़ी 	
0.15 घन मी. लकड़ी (लगभग 5.25 घन फुट) 


(वातावरण नियंत्रण के लिए प्रयुक्त होने वाले उपकरण स्थान विशेष की जलवायु और चयनित फसल के आधार पर)

----------


## dkj

ग्रीन हाउस निर्माण की सिलसिलेवार विभिन्न क्रियाओं का वर्धन निम्नलिखित है :
 1. प्रस्तावित स्थल पर अधिक लम्बाई वाली ओट (जहां तक हो सके पूर्व-पश्चिम दिशा) में 4 मी. X 20 मी. के आयत को चिन्हित करना। इस आयात के दोनों विकर्ण बराबर होने चाहिए यह सुनिश्चित कर लें। यह आयत ही ग्रीनहाउस के फ्लोर प्लान का काम करेगा।
 2. आयत के चारों कोनों पर चार बिन्दु चिन्हित करें। आयत की लम्बी भुजा पर चलते हुए एक कोने से शुरू करके एक-एक मीटर पर निशान लगाते हुए दूसरे कोने पर पहुंचे। इसी विधि का उपयोग आयत की दूसरी लम्बी भुजा पर करें।
 3. बाल्टीनुमा बरमे और सब्बल से प्रत्येक चिन्हित स्थान पर 15 से.मी. व्यास के 75 से.मी. गहरे गड्ढे खोदें। इस तरह ग्रीन हाउस की समानान्तर भुजाओं पर कुल 34 गड्ढे तैयार हो जायेंगे।
 4. चित्र में बताये अनुसार रस्से से जुडे हुये 20 मीटर लम्बाई के पालीग्रिप भागों को बनाइये। पूर्वनिर्मित पॉलीग्रिपन नलिकाओं को 6 मि.मी. व्यास में बोल्टों के आधार पाइप के साथ जोड़े। गड्ढे के बीच में लगाये गये अस्थायी सहारों पर पूरी असैम्बली को बिठाइये। इस स्थिति में इन्हें एक समान स्थिर उंचाई पर लम्बवत लटकाना चाहिए।
 5. आधार पाइप के चारों ओर 1:3:6 में अनुपात का सीमेंट-कंक्रीट मिश्रण डालें जिससे नीचे का 15-20 से.मी. पाइप कंक्रीट से ढक जाये। संबल से कंक्रीट को अच्छी तरह दबायें तथा 2-3 दिन तक पक्का होने के लिए छोड़ दें। 
 6. कंक्रीट पक्का हो जाने पर उसके ऊपर जमीन की सतह तक मिट्टी भर दें तथा उसे अच्छी तरह दबा दें।
 7. दोनों छोरों पर पूर्व निर्मित संरचना को जमाइये। इसके पैरों की स्थिति को चिन्हित करें। इन्हे बिठाने के लिए गड्ढे बनाएं। दोनों सरंचनाओं को लम्बवत रखकर स्थिर करें तथा मिट्टी डालकर दबायें।
 8. पार्श्व/बगल को सहारे वाले सदस्य के मुद्रिका वाली ओर से समीपस्थ आधार पाइप पर रखें तथा दूसरी ओर से उसे छोरीय संरचना से बांध दें
 9. सभी कमानों को आधार पाइप में रखें जिससे कमानों का सीधा भाग आधार पाइप के अन्दर चला जाए तथा पालीग्रीप नलिका को बैठने के लिए उपयोग किये गये बोल्ट पर स्थिर हो जाएं।
 10. 15 मि.मी. व्यास के 6 मी. लम्बे चार पाइपों को बांधकर 20 मी. लम्बा रिज पाइप तैयार करें।
 11. 20 मीटर लम्बे रिज पाइप को कमानों की रिज लाइन पर रखें। क्रास कनैक्टर्स का रिज लाइन पर इस तरह से उपयोग करें कि उसका आधा भाग कमान के एक तरफ और आधा भाग दूसरी तरफ हो। 6 मि. मी. व्यास के दो बोल्ट डालकर ग्रास कनैक्टर्स के दोनों सिरों को पास-पास लायें जिससे बोल्ट पर हो जाएं। पहले कुछ जोड़ों को नट की सहायता से कसें फिर इसी विधि को दोहरा कर सभी को रिज पाइप के साथ जोड़ दें। आडे़ तिरछे जोड़ को कसने से पहले यह देख लें कि इनके तथा कमान के बीच की दूरी एक मीटर है। इस तरह की पकड़ यंत्र संरचना रिज लाइन पाइप और कमान के बीच की पकड़ मजबूत करती है एवं उनको बिना फिसलन के एक दूसरे पर लंबवत बनाये रखती है।
 12. पॉलीथीन की चादर को एक छोर से दूसरे छोर तक इस तरह फैलायें जिससे इसमें कोई सिकुड़न न हो तथा उसके किनारे ग्रीनहाउस संरचना से मिलते हों।
 13. पॉलीथीन चादर को पालीग्रिप नलिका और समकोणिय संरचना के बीच में फंसायें तथा लोहे की कीलों की सहायता से उसे अच्छी तरह दबाकर कसें। इस तरह पॉलीथीन की चादर को दोनों तरफ वाली लम्बाई की पालीग्रिप में कस दें।
 14. शेष बचे हुए दोनों छोरों पर पॉलीथीन चादर को लकड़ी के पटरों एवं कीलों की सहायता से छोरीय संरचना से जोड़ दिया जाता है। पॉलीथीन चादर को लकड़ी के पटरों और छोरीय संरचना के बीच कस दें।
 15. छोरीय ढांचे के बचे हुए भाग को पॉलीथीन चादर से ढक दें। तथा इनको लकड़ी के पटरों और कीलों की सहायता से स्थिर कर यदि फाइबर गिलास या अन्य कोई पारदर्शी स्थायी सामग्री उपलब्ध हो, तो किनारों पर पॉलीथीन चादर प्रयोग की जा सकती है।
 16. जैसा की अतिरिक्त निर्देशों में बताया गया है कि विभिन्न पर्तों को फुलाने (इन्फलुयेट) करने के लिए एक वायुप्रदूषण पंखे की स्थापना करें।
 17. फसलों की आवश्यकतानुसार छोरीय ढांचे पर गर्म एवम्* ठंडा करने वाले उपकरणों की स्थापना की जाती है।

----------


## dkj

ग्रीन हाउस फसलोत्पादन


ग्रीन हाउस तकनीकी की सब्जियों के लिए कांच का घर होता है
ग्रीन हाउस की स्थापना तथा उसमें वातावरण अनुकूलन के लिए धन खर्च होता है इसलिए ग्रीनहाउस में उगाई गई फसल तभी लाभदायक हो सकती है जबकि उससे अपेक्षाकृत अधिक कीमत प्राप्त हो सके। सामान्य रूप से ग्रीनहाउस में उत्पादित सब्जियों में ये मुख्य है टमाटर, खीरा, शिमला मिर्च, सलाद, हरी प्याज, बंदगोभी, सेम, मटर, पालक, बैंगन, भिंडी, कद्दू, मूली आदि। फूलों में गुलाब कार्नेशन, जरबेरा, गुलदाउदी, बिगोनिया आदि मुख्य हैं। अच्छी गुणवत्ता युक्त स्ट्रबेरी भी ग्रीनहाउस में सफलतापूर्वक उगाई जा सकती है। इनके अलावा तम्बाकू तथा औषधीय जड़ी-बूटियों के साथ-साथ पौध उत्पादन के लिए भी ग्रीनहाउस का उपयोग सफलतापूर्वक किया जा रहा है। विभिन्न फसलों की उपज का ब्यौरा तालिका-3 में दर्शाया गया है।

तालिका-3 भारतवर्ष में ग्रीनहाउस में उत्पादित कुछ फसलों की उपज
सब्जी 	
उपज (टन/है. 	
फूल 	
उपज (लाख/ है. 

टमाटर 	
150 	
गुलाब 	
15-20 

शिमला मिर्च 	
95 	
गुलादाउदी 	
24-40 

खीरा 	
180 	
जरबेरा 	
15-25 

ब्रोकोली 	
15 	
कारनेशन 	
20-25 

चप्पन कद्दू 	
35 	





 ग्रीन हाउस के अन्दर फसलोत्पादन में खासकर सब्जी उत्पादन में प्रजाति या चयन एक महत्वपूर्ण कारक है इसलिए ग्रीनहाउस में अच्छी गुणवत्ता वाले अधिक उपज देने वाली संकर प्रजातियों का ही उपयोग करना चाहिए। सिंचाई के लिए बूंद-बूंद सिंचाई विधि का प्रयोग लाभप्रद होता है। ग्रीनहाउस के अन्दर सफाई अत्यन्त आवश्यक है, क्योंकि पुरानी पत्तियों आदि को न निकालने से रोग आक्रमण की संभावना बढ़ जाती है। खीरा व टमाटर जैसी फसलों में प्रूनिंग व ट्रेनिंग की भी आवश्यकता होती है। वैसे तो अवांछित वृद्धि व पुरानी पत्तियों को निकालने के लिए प्रत्येक फसल में प्रूनिंग की आवश्यकता पड़ती है। ट्रेनिंग की भी विभिन्न पद्धतियों में उपयोग कर सकते हैं लेकिन वर्टिकल ट्रेनिंग विधि ज्यादा उपयोगी है। खासकर टमाटर, खीरा आदि जैसी फसलों के लिए। प्रूनिंग व ट्रेनिंग वजह से संवातन रहता है और कीट-व्याधि का प्रकोप भी कम होता है। कीट-व्याधि नियंत्रण के लिए समय पर कीटनाशक व फफूंदीनाशक दवाओं का छिड़काव करते रहना चाहिए। ग्रीनहाउस के अंदर एकलिंगाश्रयी पौधों के लिए पर परागण की आवश्यकता पड़ती है। यह कार्य हाथ से किया जाता हैं परागण के लिए मादा फूल में ऊपर नर फूल में परागण को छोड़ देते हैं इससे फल प्रतिशत भी बढ़ जाता है। यह कार्य प्रातः 8-10 बजे तक किया जाता है।

ग्रीन हाउस का रख रखाव

ग्रीन हाउस के रखरखाव के लिये निम्नलिखित बातों का ध्यान रखना आवश्यक है।
 1. ग्रीन हाउस आवरण की सफाई नियमित अन्तराल पर करते हैं। धूल आदि के कणों द्वारा प्रकाश की पारगम्यता कम हो जाती है, खासकर पॉली ग्रीनहाउस में इसलिए इनकी समय-समय पर धुलाई आवश्यक है।
 2. पॉलीथीन आवरण को 3 साल के अन्तराल पर बदल देना चाहिए।
 3. आवरण अगर कहीं फट गया हो तो उसकी मरम्मत करवाते रहना चाहिए।
 4. ग्रीन हाउस में पम्प, पंखे इत्यादि की सर्विसिंग व देखभाल करनी चाहिए।
 5. थर्मोस्टेट में कैलीब्रेशन की समय-समय पर जांच करते रहना चाहिए।
 6. पानी की टंकी की सफाई भी करते रहना चाहिए।
 7. ग्रीन हाउस के दरवाजे में बाहर एक आइसोलेशन कक्ष अवश्य बनवाना चाहिए जिसमें कि प्लास्टिक की पतली जाली का प्रयोग हो, जिससे कि कीटों आदि का आक्रमण न हो सके।
 8. अगर विद्युत आपूर्ति न हो रही हो तो उस समय ग्रीनहाउस का दरवाजा खोल देना चाहिए।
 9. कूलिंग पैड पर प्लास्टिक की जाली अवश्य लगानी चाहिए जिससे कि जिस वक्त पैड न चल रहा हो उस समय उसके द्वारा वगैरह ग्रीनहाउस में अंदर न आ सकें।
 10. जिस समय ग्रीनहाउस का उपयोग बंद हो उस समय उसमें फ्यूमीगेशन (रसायनिक धुंआ) आदि द्वारा निर्जलीकृत कर लेना चाहिए। साथ ही साथ फसल लेने से पूर्व कार्बनिक खाद का भी प्रयोग लाभप्रद है।

ग्रीन हाउस में फसलोत्पादन का अर्थिक विश्लेषण

 एक 500 वर्ग मीटर में ग्रीनहाउस में बेमौसम सब्जी उत्पादन का विश्लेषण इस उदाहरण में किया जाता है। इस ग्रीनहाउस के निर्माण में लगभग 1.0 लाख रुपये की लागत का अनुमान है। वर्ष पर्यन्त उपयोग के लिए इस ग्रीनहाउस में गर्मियों में छाया करने के लिए छाया करने वाले जाल को लगाने तथा ग्रीनहाउस में फुहारीकरण के लिए उपकरण लगाने में रुपये 30,000 (तीस हजार रुपये मात्र) का अतिरिक्त व्यय आयेगा। इस तरह कुल लागत एक लाख तीस हजार रूपये आती है। ग्रीनहाउस में आवरण और छाया करने वाले जाल की आयु तीन वर्ष है। बाकी ढांचा इस्पात का होने के कारण 20 वर्ष आयु है लागत की लगभग 10 प्रतिशत व्यय प्रत्येक रखरखाव एवं बीमा में खर्च अनुमान है। बीज, खाद, बिजली, कीटनाशक, इत्यादि पर सालाना 20,000 रूपये आ सकता इस ग्रीनहाउस काम करने लिए वार्षिक वेतन 18,000 आता उधार ली गई पूंजी 15 ब्याज देय इन सभी परिकल्पनाओं को ध्यान रखते हुए, कुल 60,000 आने अगर कृषि कार्य से 120 वर्ग मीटर आय हो रही तो पूरे पा रहे हैं।

 अगर वर्ष में दो फसलें ली जा रहीं हैं, पहली शिमला मिर्च की तथा दूसरी खीरे की तो लगभग 8 कि.ग्रा. शिमला मिर्च एवम्* 12.कि.ग्रा. खीरा प्रति वर्ग मीटर पैदा हो सकता है। शिमला मिर्च को 10 रू/कि. ग्रा. एवम्* खीरे को रू.8/कि. ग्रा. की दर से बेचने में वार्षिक आय रूपये 176/वर्ग मी. हो सकती है। उपरोक्त उदाहरण से यह स्पष्ट है कि 500 वर्गमीटर क्षेत्रफल में ग्रीनहाउस से 28,000 रूपये शुद्ध लाभ कमाया जा सकता है। अगर ग्रीनहाउस में प्रयुक्त श्रम भी स्वयं का हो तो वार्षिक आमदनी 46,000 रुपये हो जायेगी। बेहतर प्रबन्धन से ग्रीनहाउस फसलोत्पादन से लाभ की दर काफी बढ़ाई जा सकती है।

स्वरोजगार की संभावनायें


ग्रीन हाउस तकनीकी से उगाई गई फल और फूल
ग्रीनहाउस तकनीकी द्वारा फसलोत्पादन एवं दूसरे कृषि कार्यों को बहुत लाभदायक तरीके से सम्पन्न किया जा सकता है। इसमें शिक्षित युवाओं के लिए रोजगार की व्यापक संभावनायें हैं। कोई भी युवक या युवती ग्रीनहाउस निर्माण या उनमें रखरखाव या उपयोग संबंधी कार्यों को अपनाकर जीविकोपार्जन कर सकते हैं। जैसाकि पहले सिद्ध किया जा चुका है, सिर्फ 1000 वर्ग मी. भूमि से ग्रीनहाउस तकनीकी का उपयोग करके एक परिवार के लिए समुचित आय प्राप्त की जा सकती है। इसी प्रकार ग्रीनहाउस निर्माण या रखरखाव की गतिविधियों से भी काफी आय प्राप्त की जा सकती हैं। तीनों ही स्थितियों में प्रशिक्षण की आवश्यकता है और ऐसे प्रशिक्षण भारतीय कृषि अनुसंधान संस्थान में प्राप्त किये जा सकते हैं। भारत सरकार ने नवमी पंचवर्षीय योजना में एक ग्रीनहाउस निर्माण के लिए रुपये 40,000/- (चालीस हजार रूपये) तक के अनुदान का प्रावधान किया है।

----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_PqR6WtgHR7c/TId1W5MSUNI/AAAAAAAAJWQ/1csPq7KTTCU/s1600/pict6927%5B1%5D.jpg

----------


## dkj

फूल को इच्छानुसार खिलाने की कोशिश 




  0  

  0 




 भागलपुर : अब तक आपने ऋतुओं के अनुसार फूलों को खिलते और मुरझाते देखा होगा, परंतु भागलपुर स्थित बिहार कृषि विश्वविद्यालय के वैज्ञानिकों ने आपकी इच्छा पर फूल खिलाने की ठान ली है। इसके लिए वैज्ञानिकों ने देश-विदेश के 10 फूलों का चयन किया है। 

वैज्ञानिकों का कहना है कि सर्वाधिक फूल उत्पादक देश हालैंड और इजरायल के फूल का व्यापार करने वाले लोग केवल वेलेंटाइन-डे के दिन फूलों का अपनी इच्छा के अनुसार खिला कर लाखों रुपये की कमाई कर सकते हैं तो यह बिहार में भी हो सकता है। वे कहते हैं कि दुधारू पशुओं की तरह फूलों की क्षमता के अनुसार उन्हें खिलाया जा सकता है। बस इसके लिए उनके पौधों को जिंदा रखने की आवश्यकता है। 

फूलों के विभेदों के अनुसार उनसे फूल प्राप्त किए जा सकते हैं। जरबेरा और कारनेशन जैसे विदेशी फूलों के एक बार लगा देने के बाद कई वर्षो तक इनसे फूल प्राप्त किए जा सकते हैं, परंतु गुलाब के फूल के पौधे के प्लांटेशन के बाद 45वां दिन फूल प्राप्त किया जा सकता है। गुलदाउदी के फूलों की कली पर एक खास तरह के स्प्रे कर पौधे की क्षमता के अनुसार फूल प्राप्त किए जा सकते हैं। 

भागलपुर कृषि विश्वविद्यालय के कुलपति मेवालाल चौधरी ने बताया कि बिहार के किसी भी क्षेत्र में फूलों के लिए अच्छी जलवायु और मिट्टी है। केवल किसानों को फूलों की खेती के लिए आकर्षित करने की जरूरत है। वे कहते हैं कि कृषि विष्वविद्यालय का सपना है कि यहां के कृषक के चेहरे भी फूलों की तरह खिले। 

वहीं, विश्वविद्यालय के एक फूल वैज्ञानिक रंधीर कुमार का मानना है कि गुलाब, गुलदउदी, ऑर्किड, जरबेरा जैसे कई फूलों के विभिन्न प्रभेदों और रंगों पर विश्वविद्यालय में सफलतापूर्वक परीक्षण किए जा रहे हैं। वे कहते हैं कि कोई भी किसान विश्वविद्यालय की जमीन पर भी फूलों की खेती के गुर सीख सकता है। रंधीर कहते हैं कि गुलाब की बेंडिंग करने के 45 दिन के बाद फूल लिए जा सकते हैं जबकि अगर फूल की बिक्री कम होने की संभावना हो तो उस पौधे को स्ट्रारब (खाद-पानी देना कम) कर देंगे। ऐसे में वे पौधे जिंदा तो रहेंगे परंतु फूल नहीं देंगे। और जैसे ही फूल लेना होगा उसे फिर बेंडिंग कर देंगे और 45 दिन के बाद फूल देने लगेंगे। 

राज्य कृषि विभाग के एक अधिकारी भी कहते हैं कि आज राज्य के कई हिस्सों में औषधीय पौधों और फूलों की खेती की जा रही है। उन्होंने बताया कि केवल पटना जिले के दस गांवों का चयन फूल की खेती के लिए किया गया है। कृषि विश्वविद्यालय इन सभी गांवों के किसानों को तकनीकी मदद दे रहा है। इन गांवों को `फूल ग्राम` के रूप में विकसित करने की योजना है। अधिकारी कहते हैं कि कृषि विश्वविद्यालय की ओर से फूल उत्पादकों को किसान समूह बनाने की सलाह दी गई है, जिस पर पहल किया जा रहा है। एक अनुमान के मुताबिक केवल पटना में प्रतिमाह चार करोड़ रुपये का फूल का व्यापार होता है। (एजेंसी)

----------


## ashwanimale

बढिया है, पूरा का पूरा सूत्र ही, शानदार है, विशेष तौर पर हरा रंग फॉण्ट का

----------


## dkj

धन्यवाद तुरगारूढ़

----------


## nirsha

> फूल को इच्छानुसार खिलाने की कोशिश 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   0  
> 
>   0 
> 
> ...


बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी है मित्र

----------


## dkj

Murashige and Skoog (MS)


Murashige and Skoog medium or (MSO or MS0 (MS-zero)) is a plant growth medium used in the laboratories for cultivation of plant cell culture. MSO was invented by plant scientists Toshio Murashige and Folke K. Skoog in 1962 during Murashige's search for a new plant growth regulator. Along with its modifications, it is the most commonly used medium in plant tissue culture experiments in laboratorium.[1]

As Skoog's doctoral student, Murashige originally set out to find an as-yet undiscovered growth hormone present in tobacco juice. No such component was discovered; instead, analysis of juiced tobacco and ashed tobacco revealed higher concentrations of specific minerals in plant tissues than were previously known. A series of experiments demonstrated that varying the levels of these nutrients enhanced growth substantially over existing formulations. It was determined that nitrogen in particular enhanced growth of tobacco in tissue culture.

----------


## dkj

Ingredients

[edit] Major Salts(Macronutrients)
 Ammonium nitrate (NH4NO3) 1,650 mg/l
 Calcium chloride (CaCl2 · 2H2O) 440 mg/l
 Magnesium sulphate (MgSO4 · 7H2O) 370 mg/l
 Potassium phosphate (KH2PO4) 170 mg/l
 Potassium nitrate (KNO3) 1,900 mg/l

[edit] Minor Salts(Micronutrients)
 Boric acid (H3BO3) 6.2 mg/l
 Cobalt chloride (CoCl2 · 6H2O) 0.025 mg/l
 Cupric sulphate (CuSO4 · 5H2O) 0.025 mg/l
 Ferrous sulphate (FeSO4 · 7H2O) 27.8 mg/l
 Manganese sulphate (MnSO4 · 4H2O) 22.3 mg/l
 Potassium iodide (KI) 0.83 mg/l
 Sodium molybdate (Na2MoO4 · 2H2O) 0.25 mg/l
 Zinc sulphate (ZnSO4·7H2O) 8.6 mg/l
 Na2EDTA · 2H2O 37.2 mg/l

[edit] Vitamins and organics
 i-Inositol 100 mg/l
 Niacin 0.5 mg/l
 Pyridoxine · HCl 0.5 mg/l
 Thiamine · HCl 0.1 mg/l
 IAA 1–30 mg/l
 Kinetin 0.04–10 mg/l
 Glycine (recrystallized) 2.0 mg/l
 Edamine S 1.0 g/l
 Sucrose 30 g/l
 Agar 10 g/l

An optimum pH of 5.8 should be maintained.

----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj

----------


## dkj

Sweet peppers ready to be harvested

----------


## dkj

Sweet peppers ready to be harvested

----------


## dkj

Greenhouse Vegetable Harvest Video

----------


## dkj

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1V7h...yer_detailpage

----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj

Eggplant growing. 1st Chapter (Aubergine)

----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj

Food Gardening : How to Plant Cucumbers in a Garden

----------


## dkj

How to Grow Container Cucumbers by Nurse Amy

----------


## dkj

Hydroponic Cucumbers - Grown indoors with a LED grow light

----------


## dkj

Building a Vertical Pallet Garden with Chef Janie 11.wmv

----------


## dkj

The Secrets of Growing Giant Vegetables

----------


## dkj

Tomato Growing Tips Part 1

----------


## dkj

How To Start Tomato Plants From Seed

----------


## dkj

[VIDEO]Top Ten Secrets - #2 Tomatoes, Everything You Need to Know

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5QrW...tailpage#t=30s

----------


## dkj

http://Top Ten Secrets - #2 Tomatoes...u Need to Know

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5QrW...tailpage#t=30s

----------


## dkj

Low cost greenhouse farming

----------


## dkj

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tUnE...tailpage#t=82s






Strawberry Farm

----------


## dkj

http://ak5.picdn.net/shutterstock/vi...greenhouse.mp4

----------


## dkj

http://ak5.picdn.net/shutterstock/vi...greenhouse.mp4

----------


## dkj

http://ak1.picdn.net/shutterstock/vi...greenhouse.mp4

----------


## dkj

http://ak7.picdn.net/shutterstock/vi...greenhouse.mp4

----------


## dkj

.

----------


## dkj

The first fruits lifted from a home grown crop of strawberry plants can possess a flavour like no other. Nothing can beat its sweetness or depth of taste - and that includes the subsequent fruits following on from the same plant. Of course, there are many varieties of strawberry plants
 and you will need to chose wisely as some will taste better than others - subject to individual taste buds - while others will be fruiting at differing times in the season.

 There are normally half a dozen or so varieties available in the spring to summer period from your local plant retailor, but there is no reason why you can't collect and sow your own strawberry seed. In fact growing strawberries from seed couldn't be simpler!

Most strawberry plants are cultivated hybrids that won't grow true from seed, however they will if there are species plants such as the alpine varieties or one of the new range of F1 cultivars that are now available.

 These seeds can be lightly sown onto a seed tray filled with John Innes ‘seed and potting’ compost. Cover the seeds with a thin layer of compost - no more than 1/4 inch - and gently water in.
.
 Transfer the seed tray to a cold, greenhouse or even a well lit room as both are suitable for germination which should take anywhere between 2 and 8 weeks. Once
 Once the strawberry plants have germinated,wait for the 3rd true leaves to transplant into bigger containers. The seedlings can be gently lifted and potted on into 9cm pots using John Innes 'No.1' or 'No.2'. Come the following autumn they should be ready to transplant outside ready for fruiting the following year.

Read more: http://gardenofeaden.blogspot.com/20...#ixzz2Mn7aAZIp

----------


## dkj

*What is kiwi fruit?*

The kiwifruit - often shortened to just 'kiwi' in many parts of the world -  is the edible berry of a woody vine in the Actinidia family. Native to southern China, cultivation of the kiwifruit only recently spread from the orient in the early 20th century.

 This occurred when seeds were introduced to New Zealand by Mary Isabel Fraser, the principal of Wanganui Girls' College, who had been visiting mission schools in Yichang, China. The name "kiwifruit" comes from the kiwi—a brown flightless bird and New Zealand's national symbol.

 As exotic as it looks, if you live within USDA hardiness zone seven through nine, you can grow a kiwi plant from the seeds of a kiwi fruit in your garden. Just be aware that you must plant multiple plants as male and female vines are required for successful pollination

 If you have the space, each kiwi plant should be spaced 10 feet apart, in order for the plants to produce kiwi fruits in three to four years. However, should space be of a premium, you can probably get away with 5 feet, but you will need to spend more time making sure each plant is fed and watered adequately  and pruned to make the most of the available light.

Growing Kiwi fruit from seed

 To begin with, remove the seeds from your chosen piece of kiwi fruit and lay them on a paper towel to dry. Make sure the seeds they are placed in an area where they will remain undisturbed for two days. 

 Fill a seal-able plastic bag with vermiculite or perlite substrate. Add the dried kiwi seeds to the substrate, seal the bag and place it in the bottom of a refrigerator for a minimum of four months. 

 Once this cold period is over they are ready for potting. First, fill a 6-inch pot with sterilized potting compost such as John Innes 'Seed and Potting'. Then remove the kiwi seeds from the refrigerator and plant them in the potting soil at a depth of 1/8 of an inch and 1 inch apart. 

 Moisten the compost with a spray bottle of water and cover the pot with a piece of glass, clear plastic or cling film, secured with a rubber band. Place the pot in a warm area while the kiwi seeds germinate. 

 Remove the plastic wrap once the kiwi seeds begin to germinate, and continue spraying the kiwi seeds with water to keep the soil moist.

 Place the pot in an area that receives direct sunlight for at least six hours per day. 

 Transplant the kiwi seedlings outdoors during the spring, in well-drained soil that preferably has an acidic pH between 5.5 to 7.0.

 If you are not sure of your soil's pH you can test the soil with a shop bough pH soil tester in order to determine the acidity before planting. If necessary, amend the soil with lime raise the pH and moss-peat to lower it. 

 Once in the ground, water the kiwi plants each week as necessary for the first year.

 Also, fertilize the young kiwi vine with a 10-10-10 fertilizer according to the label instructions. As the kiwi vine matures it will need supporting with wires or trellis.

 You will also find that applying a layer of mulch around the kiwi plants will reduce weed growth and improve drainage.

 Do not over water the kiwi plants or you can cause root damage.

Read more: http://gardenofeaden.blogspot.com/20...#ixzz2Mn88prdv

----------


## dkj

http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/news/fromndtv/265877

----------


## dkj

:317::1065::144::789:

----------


## dkj

*मौसम नहीं उड़ा पाया शांति देवी का चैन*

----------


## dkj

> *मौसम नहीं उड़ा पाया शांति देवी का चैन*




:cool::cool::cool::cool:

----------


## dkj

नियोजन और प्रबंधन से मौसम को भी कुछ हद तक मात देना संभव है। सहजनवा तहसील के ब्लाक पिपरौली के नंदापार की रहने वाली 50 वर्षीय शांति देवी इसकी नजीर हैं।
उनके बच्चे पढ़ते हैं और पति अक्सर बीमार रहते हैं। हिस्से में करीब 3 एकड़ जमीन है। अधिकतर किसानों की तरह वे भी किसी समय पैसे के लिए घर के बगल में स्थित ईट के भट्ठे के लिए खेत की मिट्टी बेच चुकी हैं। मिट्टी निकलने के नाते उबड़-खाबड़ गड्ढे में तब्दील खेत की उपजाऊ ऊपरी परत भी निकल चुकी है। ऐसे में उसमें कुछ भी होना मुश्किल है, पर शांति देवी हार मानने वालों में से नहीं।
मेहनतकश होना और विशेषज्ञों की बातों को सुनना एवं गुनना उनकी खूबी है। यही खूबी उनके काम आ रही है। पहले वे भी परंपरागत खेती के साथ सब्जी भी उगाती थीं, पर सबका तरीका परंपरागत था। लिहाजा अपेक्षित आय नहीं होती थी। दो वर्ष पूर्व वे क्षेत्र में किसानों के बीच काम करने वाली संस्था 'आधार' के संपर्क में आई। उनको बताया गया कि मचान बनाकर ऊपर-नीचे खेती कर साल में सब्जी की तीन-चार फसलें ली जा सकती हैं। बेहतर बीज, अगैती नर्सरी के जरिए मात्र 12 डिस्मिल में उतनी आय संभव है जितनी दो एकड़ परंपरागत खेती से।
- See more at: http://www.jagran.com/uttar-pradesh/....d2ozsyps.dpuf

----------


## dkj

शांति तैयार हो गईं। इनके पास पूरे साल का कैलेंडर है। गर्मी में लता वर्ग की अगैती फसल लेने के लिए जनवरी-फरवरी में ही विशेषज्ञों द्वारा बताए गए तरीकों से पालीथिन के पैक में नर्सरी डाल देतीं हैं। फरवरी में मौसम में थोड़ी गर्मी आते ही इसे मचान पर चढ़ा दिया जाता है। रेशम के मजबूत डोर से बनी जाल के सहारे उस पर फैल जाती हैं। अप्रैल के अंत या मई के शुरुआत में इनमें फल आने लगते हैं। फिलहाल इनकी लौकी हफ्ते भर से हर दूसरे दिन बाजार में जा रही है।
मचान के नीचे की खाली जमीन में दीवाली के मद्देनजर इसी समय सूरन बोया जाता है। 15 मई- 15 जून के बीच बारिश में होने वाली लता वर्ग सब्जियों की नर्सरी भी पालीपैक में डाल दी जाती है। करीब एक माह बाद ये गर्मी की लता वर्ग की सब्जियों की जगह लगा दी जाती हैं।सितंबर-अक्टूबर तक इनकी तुड़ाई होती है। बाद में मचान के नीचे प्याज रोपी जाती है।
शांति देवी के अलावा क्षेत्र के पेवनापार के आनंद कुमार, नंदापार के ही श्रीभागवत और ककना के भोला मौर्य जैसे कई किसान भी ऐसा करके खुशहाल हैं। सब संस्था की बताई गई तकनीक से बहुत फर्क पड़ा है।

----------


## dkj

कैसे बनता है मचान

----------


## dkj

संस्था के दिनेश उपाध्याय बताते हैं 500 वर्ग मीटर के मचान के लिए 8-8 फीट लंबाई के बांस के 136 टुकड़े, लोहे का पतला तार, रेशम की डोरी और सुतली क्रमश: 25, 5 और 2 किग्रा की जरूरत होती है। मचान बनाने, सीजन में सुरक्षित नर्सरी तैयार करने, बेहतर प्रजाति के बीज, बीज शोधन का तरीका और समसामयिक कीटों-रोगों के नियंत्रण में हम किसानों की मदद करते हैं। सामाजिक वानिकी के तहत भी उनको बहुपयोगी पौधों सागौन, यूकेलिप्टस, सुबूल आदि की उन्नत प्रजातियों को लगाने के लिए प्रेरित किया जाता है। आय बढ़ाने के लिए एकल की जगह बहुफसली खेती पर जोर होता है। -

----------


## anita

बहुत बढ़िया DKJ  जी 


बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र

----------


## dkj

मौसम नहीं उड़ा पाया शांति देवी का चैन

----------


## dkj

लतावाली सब्जियों की अगेती खेती

----------


## dkj

> लतावाली सब्जियों की अगेती खेती

----------


## dkj

> कैसे बनता है मचान

----------


## dkj

बेलवाली सब्जियों की अगेती खेती





बेलवाली सब्जियां जैसे लौकी, तोरई, तरबूज,खरबूजा, पेठा, खीरा, टिण्डा, करेला आदि की खेती मैदानी भागो में गर्मी के मौसम में मार्च से लेकर जून तक की जाती है. इन सब्जियों की अगेती खेती जो अधिक आमदनी देती है, करने के लिए पॉली हाउस तकनीक में जाड़े के मौसम में इन सब्जियों की नसर्री तैयार करके की जा सकती है. पहले इन सब्जियों की पौध तैयार की जाती है तथा फिर मुख्य खेत में जड़ो को बिना क्षति पहुँचाये रोपण किया जाता है. इन सब्जियों की पौध तैयार करने से अनेक लाभ हैं जो इस प्रकार हैं.

एक से डेढ़ माह अगेती फसल ली जा सकती है.

वर्षा, ओला, कम या अधिक तापमान, कीड़े व रोगो से पौध सुरक्षा कर सकते है.

पौधों के लिए आवश्यक वातावरण प्रदान कर समय से पौधे तैयार किये जा सकते है.

बीज दर कम लगती है जिससे उत्पादन लागत कम होती है.

पौध तैयार करने की विधि

जाडे क़े मौसम में अर्थात दिसम्बर और जनवरी के महीने में इन सब्जियों की नर्सरी तैयार करने के लिए बीजों को पालीथीन की थैलियों में बोया जाता है. पालीथीन की छोटी-छोटी थैलिया जिनका आकार 10x7 सेमी. या 15x10 सेमी. और मोटाई 200-300 गेज हो का चयन करते है. इन थैलियो में मिट्टी, खाद व बालू रेत का मिश्रण 1:1:1 के अनुपात में बनाकर भर लिया जाता है. मिश्रण भरने से पहले प्रत्येक थैली की तली में 2-3 छेद पानी के निकास के लिए बना लेते है. थैलियों को भरने बाद एक हल्की सिंचाई कर देते है. बेलवाली सब्जियों के बीजों की थैलियों में बुआई करने से पुर्व इनका अंकुरण कराना आवश्यक है क्योकि दिसम्बर -जनवरी में अधिक ठण्ड के कारण जमाव बहुत देर से होता है. बुआई करने से पहले बीजों को केप्टान (2 ग्राम दवा प्रति किलोग्राम बीज) से उपचारित कर लेना चाहिए. अंकुरण कराने के लिए सर्वप्रथम बीजो को पानी में भिगोते है तत्पश्चात उन्हे एक सुती कपड़े या बोरे के टुकड़े में लपेट कर किसी गर्म स्थान पर रखते है जैसे बिना सड़ी हुई गोबर की खाद या भूसा या अलाव बुझ जाने के बाद गर्म राख में. बीजो को जमाव के लिए भिगोने की अवधि 3-4 घन्टे (खरबूजा, तरबूज, ककड़ी, खीरा, कुम्हड़ा), 6-8 घन्टे (लौकी, तोरई, पेठा), 10-12 घन्टे (टिण्डा, चिचिण्डा) तथा 48 घन्टे (करेला) है. बीजो की बुआई 25-30 दिसम्बर के आस-पास कर देनी चाहिए.

बुआई के 3-4 दिन बाद बीजों में अंकुरण हो जाता है. इन अंकुरित बीजों का पहले से भरी हुई थैलियों में बुआई कर देते है. प्रत्येक थैली में 2-3 बीजों की बुआई कर देते है. पौधे बड़े होने पर प्रत्येक थैली में एक या दो पौधा छोड़कर अन्य को निकाल देते है. पौधों को निम्न ताप से बचाने के लिए 1-1.5 मीटर की ऊँचाई पर बांस या लकड़ी गाड़ कर पालीथिन की चादर से ढक देना चाहिए ताकि तापक्रम सामान्य से 8-10 डिग्री सेल्सियस अधिक बना रहे और पौधों का विकास सुचारु रुप से हो सके . इस प्रकार दिसम्बर के अन्तिम सप्ताह में बोई गई नर्सरी जनवरी के अन्त तक तैयार हो जाती है. सामान्यत: 5000 पौधें तैयार करने के लिए 9x3.5 मीटर आकार के पॉली हाउस की आवश्यकता होती है जिसका पूरा क्षेत्रफल 31.5 वर्गमीटर होता है. इसमें प्रयुक्त पालीथीन 400 गेज मोटी होती है. पॉली हाउस की ऊँचाई उत्तर दिशा में 2 मीटर तथा दक्षिण दिशा में 1.80 मीटर रखतें है. पॉली हाउस में आने जाने के लिए एक दरवाजा जिसकी चौड़ाई 75 सेमी. तथा ऊँचाई 2 मीटर रखते है .

खाद एवं उर्वरक

खेत की अन्तिम जुताई के समय 200-500 कुन्टल सड़ी-गली गोबर की खाद मिला देना चाहिए. सामान्यत: अच्छी उपज लेने के लिए प्रति हेक्टेयर 240 किग्रा यूरिया, 500 किग्रा सिगंल सुपर फास्फेट एवं 125 किग्रा म्यूरेट ऑफ पोटास की आवश्यकता पड़ती है. इसमे सिंगल सुपर फास्फेट एवं पोटास की पूरी मात्रा और युरिया की आधी मात्रा नाली बनाते समय कतार में डालते है. यूरिया की चौथाई मात्रा रोपाई के 20- 25 दिन बाद देकर मिट्टी चढ़ा देते है तथा चौथाई मात्रा 40 दिन बाद टापड्रेसिंग से देना चाहिए. लेकिन जब पौधों को गढढ़े में रोपते है तो प्रत्येक गढढ़े में 30-40 ग्राम यूरिया, 80-100 ग्राम सिंगल सुपर फास्फेट व 40-50 ग्राम म्यूरेट ऑफ पोटास देकर रोपाई करते है.

----------


## dkj

पौधों की खेत में रोपाई

इन सब्जियों की बुआई के लिए नाली या थामला(हिल तथा चैनल) तकनीक अच्छी मानी जाती है. इसके लिए यदि सम्भव हो तो पुरब से पश्चिम दिशा की ओर 45 सेमी चौडी तथा 30-40 सेमी. गहरी नालियां रोपाई से पहले बना लेते है. एक नाली से दुसरी नाली के बीच की दूरी 2 मीटर (खीरा, टिण्डा) से 4 मीटर (कद्दू,पेठा,तरबूज, लौकी, तोरई) तक रखी जाती है. प्रत्येक नाली के उत्तरी किनारे पर थामले बना लेते है. एक थामले से दुसरे थामले की दूरी 0.50 मीटर (चप्पन कद्दु, टिण्डा व खीरा) तथा 0.75 से 1.00 मीटर (कद्दू, करेला, लौकी ,तरबूज) रखते है. इस विधि से खेती करने से खाद,पानी तथा निराई गुडाई पर कम खर्च आता है तथा पैदावार भी अधिक प्राप्त होती है. नालियों के बीच की जगह सिंचाई नही की जाती जिससे बेलो पर लगने वाले फल गीली मिट्टी के सम्पर्क में नही आते तथा खराब होने से बच जाते है.

रोपाई का कार्य फरवरी माह में जब पाला पड़ने का अंदेशा समाप्त हो तब पालीथिन की थैलियों से पौधा मिट्टी सहित निकाल कर तैयार थामलो में शाम के समय रोपाई कर देते है . एक थामले में एक ही पौधा लगाना चाहिए. रोपाई के तुरन्त बाद पौधों की हल्की सिंचाई अवश्य कर देनी चाहिए. रोपण से 4-6 दिन पुर्व सिंचाई रोक कर पौधों का कठोरीकरण करना चाहिए. कद्दूवर्गीय सब्जियों की बेमौसम खेती से अच्छी एवं गुणवत्तायुक्त उपज प्राप्त करने के लिए क्रान्तिक अवस्थाओं (वर्धीय बृध्दि काल की अवस्था, पुष्पन की अवस्था, फल विकास की अवस्था) में सिंचाई अवश्य करना चाहिए. रोपाई के 10-15 दिन बाद हाथ से निराई करके खरपतवार साफ कर देना चाहिए तथा समय-समय पर निराई गुडाई करते रहना चाहिए. पहली गुडाई के बाद जड़ो के आस पास हल्की मिट्टी चढ़ानी चाहिए.

कटाई, छटाई एवं सहारा देना

अधिक उपज प्राप्त करने और फलों की गुणवत्ता बनाए रखने के लिए कद्दूवर्गीय सब्जियों की कटाई छटाई अति आवश्यक होती है जैसे खरबूजा में 3-7 गाँठ तक सभी द्वितीय शाखाओं को काट देने से उपज एवं गुणवत्ता में वृध्दि हो जाती है . तरबूज में 3-4 गाँठ के बाद के भाग की कटाई-छटाई कर देने से फल की गुणवत्ता में अच्छी वृध्दि होती है.

इसी प्रकार इस कुल की सब्जियों में सहारा देना अति आवश्यक है सहारा देने के लिए लोहे की एंगल या बांस के खम्भे से मचान बनाते है. खम्भों के ऊपरी सिरे पर तार बांध कर पौधों को मचान पर चढ़ाया जाता है. सहारा देने के लिए दो खम्भो या एंगल के बीच की दूरी 2 मीटर रखते हैं लेकिन ऊँचाई फसल के अनुसार अलग-अलग होती है सामान्यता करेला और खीरा के लिए 4.50 फीट लेकिन लौकी आदि के लिए 5.50 फीट रखते है .

----------


## dkj

उपज :

इस विधि द्वारा मैदानी भागो में इन सब्जियो की खेती लगभग एक महीने से लेकर डेढ़ महीने तक अगेती की जा सकती है तथा उपज एवं आमदनी भी अधिक प्राप्त की जा सकती है। इस प्रकार खेती करने से टिण्डा की 100-150 कुन्टल, लौकी की 450-500 कुन्टल, तरबूज की 300-400 कुन्टल, कुम्हडा की 800-850 कुन्टल, पेठा की 550-600 कुन्टल, खीरा, करेला एवं आरा तोरई की 250-300 कुन्टल तथा खरबूजा एवं चिकनी तोरई की 200-250 कुन्टल उपज प्रति हेक्टेयर की जा सकती है।

----------


## dkj

मचान खेती : एक साथ उगाएं कई फसलें

----------


## dkj

पूर्वांचल में बड़े पैमाने पर खेती कर रहे किसान
92 प्रतिशत छोटे और मंझोले किसान उत्तर प्रदेश में हैं। जिनका बढऩा लगातार जारी है। इन किसानों की आमदनी मचान खेती से बढ़ाई जा सकती हैं।
6.5 लाख मंझोले आकार के खेत यूपी में बढ़े हैं। कृषि आधारित जनगणना के वर्ष 2005-06 और 2010-11 के आंकड़ों से पता चलता है।

मचान खेती में एक साथ कई फसलें उगाई जा सकती हैं। इसमें लता वाली सब्जियों के साथ वे फसलें उगाई जा सकती हैं जिन्हें कम समय और कम धूप की आवश्यकता होती है।

----------


## dkj

छोटे होते खेत और घटती आमदनी से परेशान किसानों के लिए मचान खेती नया विकल्प बन सकती है।  इसमें किसान एक साथ कई फसलें पैदा कर सकते हैं।
नेपाल सीमा से सटे तराई क्षेत्र व पूर्वांचल में बड़ी संख्या में किसान मचान खेती अपना रहे हैं। ”मैंने डेढ़ बीघा खेत में मचान लगाया है। एक साथ कई फसलें पैदा करते हैं। जिससे अच्छी कमाई हो जाती है।” सिद्धार्थनगर जिले के किसान राम बहल कहते हैं।
यूपी में बढ़ रहे छोटी जोत के किसानों की आमदनी मचान खेती से बढ़ाई जा सकती है। जनगणना-2011 के अनुसार प्रदेश में 92 प्रतिशत छोटे और मंझोले किसान हैं। जिनका बढऩा जारी है। वहीं, कृषि आधारित जनगणना के वर्ष 2005-6 और 2010-11 के आंकड़ों से पता चलता है कि इस दौरान प्रदेश में 6.5 लाख मंझोले आकार के खेत बढ़े हैं।
”मचान खेती में एक साथ कई फसलें उगाई जा सकती हैं। इसमें लता वाली सब्जियों के साथ वे फसलें उगाई जा सकती हैं जिन्हें कम समय और धूप की आवश्यकता होती है।” भारतीय सब्जी अनुसंधान संस्थान के वरिष्ठï वैज्ञानिक डॉ नीरज सिंह बताते हैं, ”इसके लिए तीन तरह से ढांचा बनाया जाता है। पहला लोहे की रॉड, दूसरा सीमेंट खंभों से और तीसरा बांस से। जिसके बीच पॉलीमर बांधा जाता है।”
मचान खेती बारिश मेें सब्जियों को खराब होने से बचाती है। कुछ गैर सरकारी संगठनों ने गुजरात में देख कर प्रयोग के तौर पर कई जिलों में इस तरह से खेती को बढ़ावा देने के लिए किसानों को प्रेरित किया है।
सीमान्त किसानों की आजीविका के लिए कार्य कर रही गैर सरकारी संस्था ‘पानी’ की अगुवाई में वर्ष 2012-13 में फैजाबाद में कुल 14 किसानों ने इसका प्रयोग किया। जमीन के अन्दर पहले प्याज व बाद में हल्दी व सूरन बोया गया, जबकि मचान बनाकर लौकी व करेला की फ सल ली गई। सभी किसानों को औसतन 62 रुपये प्रति वर्गमीटर की दर से मुनाफा मिला।
‘पानी’ संस्था के कार्यक्रम समन्वयक अनूप कुमार कहते हैं, ”यूपी में इसके अच्छे परिणाम मिल सकते हें। अगले वर्ष हमने 5000 परिवारों की आमदनी बढ़ाने का लक्ष्य रखा है।”
वहीं, मचान खेती को आधुनिक रूप देते हुए किसान मचान के बीच पॉलीमर वायर से मंडप बना रहे हैं। जो काफी मजबूत रहता है।

----------


## dkj

पौध तैयार करने की विधि :

जाडे क़े मौसम में अर्थात दिसम्बर और जनवरी के महीने में इन सब्जियों की नर्सरी तैयार करने के लिए बीजों को पालीथीन की थैलियों में बोया जाता है। पालीथीन की छोटी-छोटी थैलिया जिनका आकार 10x7 सेमी. या 15x10 सेमी. और मोटाई 200-300 गेज हो का चयन करते है। इन थैलियो में मिट्टी, खाद व बालू रेत का मिश्रण 1:1:1 के अनुपात में बनाकर भर लिया जाता है। मिश्रण भरने से पहले प्रत्येक थैली की तली में 2-3 छेद पानी के निकास के लिए बना लेते है। थैलियों को भरने बाद एक हल्की सिंचाई कर देते है। बेलवाली सब्जियों के बीजों की थैलियों में बुआई करने से पुर्व इनका अंकुरण कराना आवश्यक है क्योकि दिसम्बर -जनवरी में अधिक ठण्ड के कारण जमाव बहुत देर से होता है। बुआई करने से पहले बीजों को केप्टान (2 ग्राम दवा प्रति किलोग्राम बीज) से उपचारित कर लेना चाहिए। अंकुरण कराने के लिए सर्वप्रथम बीजो को पानी में भिगोते है तत्पश्चात उन्हे एक सुती कपड़े या बोरे के टुकड़े में लपेट कर किसी गर्म स्थान पर रखते है जैसे बिना सड़ी हुई गोबर की खाद या भूसा या अलाव बुझ जाने के बाद गर्म राख में। बीजो को जमाव के लिए भिगोने की अवधि 3-4 घन्टे (खरबूजा, तरबूज, ककड़ी, खीरा, कुम्हड़ा), 6-8 घन्टे (लौकी, तोरई, पेठा), 10-12 घन्टे (टिण्डा, चिचिण्डा) तथा 48 घन्टे (करेला) है। बीजो की बुआई 25-30 दिसम्बर के आस-पास कर देनी चाहिए।

बुआई के 3-4 दिन बाद बीजों में अंकुरण हो जाता है। इन अंकुरित बीजों का पहले से भरी हुई थैलियों में बुआई कर देते है। प्रत्येक थैली में 2-3 बीजों की बुआई कर देते है। पौधे बड़े होने पर प्रत्येक थैली में एक या दो पौधा छोड़कर अन्य को निकाल देते है। पौधों को निम्न ताप से बचाने के लिए 1-1.5 मीटर की ऊँचाई पर बांस या लकड़ी गाड़ कर पालीथिन की चादर से ढक देना चाहिए ताकि तापक्रम सामान्य से 8-10 डिग्री सेल्सियस अधिक बना रहे और पौधों का विकास सुचारु रुप से हो सके । इस प्रकार दिसम्बर के अन्तिम सप्ताह में बोई गई नर्सरी जनवरी के अन्त तक तैयार हो जाती है। सामान्यत: 5000 पौधें तैयार करने के लिए 9x3.5 मीटर आकार के पॉली हाउस की आवश्यकता होती है जिसका पूरा क्षेत्रफल 31.5 वर्गमीटर होता है। इसमें प्रयुक्त पालीथीन 400 गेज मोटी होती है। पॉली हाउस की ऊँचाई उत्तर दिशा में 2 मीटर तथा दक्षिण दिशा में 1.80 मीटर रखतें है। पॉली हाउस में आने जाने के लिए एक दरवाजा जिसकी चौड़ाई 75 सेमी. तथा ऊँचाई 2 मीटर रखते है । प्रवेश द्वार के पास ही 1.50 मीटर चौड़ा व 1.25 मीटर लम्बा रास्ता मध्य में रखते है । इस प्रकार पॉली हाउस में 13 नर्सरी समूह को उगाया जा सकता है जिनको इस तरह से उगाते है:

1	प्रथम से पांचवी नर्सरी समूह तक पॉली बैग में उगाये जाने वाले पौधों की सख्यां	= 25 x 7=175
2	छठवीं समूह में पौधों की संख्या	= 30 x 7=210
3	सातवीं समूह में पौधों की संख्या	= 30 x 7=210
4	आठवीं से बारहवीं समूह में पौधों की संख्या	= 30 x 16=480
5	तेरहवीं समूह में पौधों की संख्या	= 30 x 8=240
इस प्रकार कुल पौधों की संख्या 5025 आती है। यह संरचना एक एकड़ के लिए पौध तैयार करने के लिए पर्याप्त होती है। कद्दूवर्गीय सब्जियों कीे प्रति हेक्टेयर बीज दर, पौधों की संख्या, जमाव दिन तथा जमाव के लिए उपयुक्त तापक्रम निम्नलिखित है।


सब्जियाँ	बीज दर (किग्रा/हे0)	पौधों की संख्या प्रति हेक्*.	जमाव दिन	जमाव ताप (डि.से.)
लौकी	4-5	2500-3000	5	20-30
करेला	5-6	7500-8000	5	28-30
खीरा	2-3	7500-8000	5	28-30
कुम्हड़ा	4-5	2250-2500	5	28-30
टिण्डा	5-6	6250-7000	3	29-32
खरबूजा	3-4	5500-6250	3	28-32
तरबूज, तोरइ व पेठा	4-5	3500-3600	4	26-28
नर्सरी में बीजों के जमाव के बाद थैलियों की मौसम के अनुसार समय समय पर सिंचाई करते रहते है। सिंचाई जहा तक हो सके फुहारे की सहायता से करे । यदि पौधों में पोषक तत्वों की कमी हो तो पानी में घुलनशील एन0 पी0 के0 मिश्रण का पर्णीय छिड़काव करें। कोई खरपतवार उग रहा हो तो हाथ द्वारा निकाल दें और यदि कीड़े व बीमारियों का प्रकोप दिखे तो उनका समुचित नियंत्रण करें।

खाद एवं उर्वरक :

खेत की अन्तिम जुताई के समय 200-500 कुन्टल सड़ी-गली गोबर की खाद मिला देना चाहिए। सामान्यत: अच्छी उपज लेने के लिए प्रति हेक्टेयर 240 किग्रा यूरिया, 500 किग्रा सिगंल सुपर फास्फेट एवं 125 किग्रा म्यूरेट ऑफ पोटास की आवश्यकता पड़ती है। इसमे सिंगल सुपर फास्फेट एवं पोटास की पूरी मात्रा और युरिया की आधी मात्रा नाली बनाते समय कतार में डालते है। यूरिया की चौथाई मात्रा रोपाई के 20- 25 दिन बाद देकर मिट्टी चढ़ा देते है तथा चौथाई मात्रा 40 दिन बाद टापड्रेसिंग से देना चाहिए। लेकिन जब पौधों को गढढ़े में रोपते है तो प्रत्येक गढढ़े में 30-40 ग्राम यूरिया, 80-100 ग्राम सिंगल सुपर फास्फेट व 40-50 ग्राम म्यूरेट ऑफ पोटास देकर रोपाई करते है।

पौधों की खेत में रोपाई :

----------


## dkj

इन सब्जियों की बुआई के लिए ''नाली या थामला''(हिल तथा चैनल) तकनीक अच्छी मानी जाती है। इसके लिए यदि सम्भव हो तो पुरब से पश्चिम दिशा की ओर 45 सेमी चौडी तथा 30-40 सेमी. गहरी नालियां रोपाई से पहले बना लेते है। एक नाली से दुसरी नाली के बीच की दूरी 2 मीटर (खीरा, टिण्डा) से 4 मीटर (कद्दू,पेठा,तरबूज, लौकी, तोरई) तक रखी जाती है। प्रत्येक नाली के उत्तरी किनारे पर थामले बना लेते है। एक थामले से दुसरे थामले की दूरी 0.50 मीटर (चप्पन कद्दु, टिण्डा व खीरा) तथा 0.75 से 1.00 मीटर (कद्दू, करेला, लौकी ,तरबूज) रखते है। इस विधि से खेती करने से खाद,पानी तथा निराई गुडाई पर कम खर्च आता है तथा पैदावार भी अधिक प्राप्त होती है। नालियों के बीच की जगह सिंचाई नही की जाती जिससे बेलो पर लगने वाले फल गीली मिट्टी के सम्पर्क में नही आते तथा खराब होने से बच जाते है।

रोपाई का कार्य फरवरी माह में जब पाला पड़ने का अंदेशा समाप्त हो तब पालीथिन की थैलियों से पौधा मिट्टी सहित निकाल कर तैयार थामलो में शाम के समय रोपाई कर देते है । एक थामले में एक ही पौधा लगाना चाहिए। रोपाई के तुरन्त बाद पौधों की हल्की सिंचाई अवश्य कर देनी चाहिए। रोपण से 4-6 दिन पुर्व सिंचाई रोक कर पौधों का कठोरीकरण करना चाहिए। कद्दूवर्गीय सब्जियों की बेमौसम खेती से अच्छी एवं गुणवत्तायुक्त उपज प्राप्त करने के लिए क्रान्तिक अवस्थाओं (वर्धीय बृध्दि काल की अवस्था, पुष्पन की अवस्था, फल विकास की अवस्था) में सिंचाई अवश्य करना चाहिए। रोपाई के 10-15 दिन बाद हाथ से निराई करके खरपतवार साफ कर देना चाहिए तथा समय-समय पर निराई गुडाई करते रहना चाहिए। पहली गुडाई के बाद जड़ो के आस पास हल्की मिट्टी चढ़ानी चाहिए।

कटाई, छटाई एवं सहारा देना :

अधिक उपज प्राप्त करने और फलों की गुणवत्ता बनाए रखने के लिए कद्दूवर्गीय सब्जियों की कटाई छटाई अति आवश्यक होती है जैसे खरबूजा में 3-7 गाँठ तक सभी द्वितीय शाखाओं को काट देने से उपज एवं गुणवत्ता में वृध्दि हो जाती है । तरबूज में 3-4 गाँठ के बाद के भाग की कटाई-छटाई कर देने से फल की गुणवत्ता में अच्छी वृध्दि होती है।


इसी प्रकार इस कुल की सब्जियों में सहारा देना अति आवश्यक है सहारा देने के लिए लोहे की एंगल या बांस के खम्भे से मचान बनाते है। खम्भों के ऊपरी सिरे पर तार बांध कर पौधों को मचान पर चढ़ाया जाता है। सहारा देने के लिए दो खम्भो या एंगल के बीच की दूरी 2 मीटर रखते हैं लेकिन ऊँचाई फसल के अनुसार अलग-अलग होती है सामान्यता करेला और खीरा के लिए 4.50 फीट लेकिन लौकी आदि के लिए 5.50 फीट रखते है ।

कीड़ों व रोगों से बचाव :

इन सब्जियों में कई प्रकार के कीड़े व रोग नुकसान पहुचाते है। इनमें मुख्यत: रेड पम्पकिन बीटल(लाल कीड़ा),चेंपा, फलमक्खी ,पाउडरी मिल्डयू (चूर्णिल आसिता) तथा डाउनी मिल्डयू (रोमिल आसिता) मुख्य है। रेड पम्पकिन बीटल, जो फसल को शुरु की अवस्था में नुकसान पहुचाता है, को नष्ट करने के लिए इन फसलो में सुबह के समय मैलाथियान नामक दवा का 2 ग्राम प्रति लीटर पानी में घोल बना कर पौधों एवं पौधों के आस पास की मिट्टी पर छिड़काव करना चाहिए। चैम्पा तथा फलमक्खी से बचाव के लिए एण्डोसल्फान 2 मिली लीटर दवा प्रति लीटर पानी के हिसाब से घोल बना कर पौधों पर छिड़काव करें।

चूर्णिल आसिता रोग को नियंत्रित करने के लिए कैराथेन या सल्फर नामक दवा (1-2 ग्राम दवा प्रति लीटर पानी) का छिड़काव करना चाहिए । रोमिल आसिता के नियंत्रण हेतु डायथेन एम-45 (1.5 ग्राम दवा प्रति लीटर पानी) का छिड़काव करना चाहिए। दुसरा छिड़काव 15 दिन के अन्तर पर करना चाहिए।

उपज :

इस विधि द्वारा मैदानी भागो में इन सब्जियो की खेती लगभग एक महीने से लेकर डेढ़ महीने तक अगेती की जा सकती है तथा उपज एवं आमदनी भी अधिक प्राप्त की जा सकती है। इस प्रकार खेती करने से टिण्डा की 100-150 कुन्टल, लौकी की 450-500 कुन्टल, तरबूज की 300-400 कुन्टल, कुम्हडा की 800-850 कुन्टल, पेठा की 550-600 कुन्टल, खीरा, करेला एवं आरा तोरई की 250-300 कुन्टल तथा खरबूजा एवं चिकनी तोरई की 200-250 कुन्टल उपज प्रति हेक्टेयर की जा सकती है।

----------


## dkj

BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB

----------


## dkj

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

----------


## dkj

> पुदीना (मेंथा) उगायें अधिक लाभ कमायें


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

----------


## dkj

> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


angelicangelic

----------


## dkj

पुदीना (मेंथा) उगायें अधिक लाभ कमायें




















वर्तमान वैश्वीकरण के दौर में जहां एक ओर वैश्विक कृषि व्यवसायीकरण की ओर गतिशील दिखाई देती है। वहीं दूसरी भारतीय कृषि आज भी परंपरागत खेती को अपने युवा कांधों व तकनीकी दिमाग पर बोझ बनाये बैठी है। वर्तमान समय परंपरागत खेती से हटकर बाजार मांग के अनुसार फसल उत्पादन का है जहां नये कृषि उत्पादों का उत्पादन कर किसान अपने आय को उच्चतम स्तर तक पहुंचा सके।

पुदीना लेमिएसी कुल से संबंधित एक बारह मासी खुशबुदार अत: भुस्वारी प्रकार का पौधा है। पुदीने की खेती मुख्यत: उनकी हरी, ताजा खुशबूदार पत्तिायों के लिये की जाती है।

गांव-घरों में पनियारी के पास जहां पानी नियमित रूप से लगता है पुदीना लगाया जा सकता है। शहरों मेें लोग अपनी छतों पर पुदीनें को गमलों में लगाकर रखते हैं तो कहीं महानगरों में कई लोग अपनी खिड़कियों तथा रोशनदानों में पुदीना लगे गमले रखते है जिससे उनकी पुदीनें की हरी ताजी पत्तिायां भी मिल जातीहै। तथा घरों में हवा के साथ पुदीने की भिनी -भिनी खुशबू भी फैल जाती है।

पुदीने की खेती को लेकर पिछले कई वर्षों से किसान उत्सुक दिखाई देते है, ओर हो वे भी क्यों नहीं, पुदीना है ही कुछ ऐसा कि इसका नाम सुनकर ही हम सबके मुंह में पानी भर आता है। पुदीने का आम तौर पर हम चटनी बनाने के लिये उपयोग करते है, पर इसके साथ-साथ पुदीने के अन्य औषधीय उपयोग भी है।पुदीने से निकाले जाने वाले सुगंधित तेल व अन्य घटकों का उपयोग सौन्दर्य प्रसाधनों, विभिन्न प्रकार के खाद्य पदार्थों को सुगंधित करने, टॉफी तथा च्वींगम बनाने, पान के मसालों को सुगंधित बनाने, खांसी-जुकाम सर दर्द की औषधियां बनाने, उच्चस्तर की शराब को सुगंधित बनाने तथा ग्रीष्मकाल के दौरान लू से बचने के पेय पदार्थ बनाने में पुदीना बहुत उपयोगी होता है। आज भारत वर्ष पुदीना उत्पादन के क्षेत्र में सबसे आगे है। आज भारत वर्ष में पुदीना के निर्यात के फल स्वरूप लगभग 800 करोड़ रूपये की विदेशी मुद्रा हरवर्षआती है क्योंकि अंतर्राष्ट्रीय बाजार में पुदीने के तेल तथा अन्य घटकों की भारी मांग है।

उक्त व्यक्तव्यो को ध्यान में रखते हुये तथा इसकी महत्वत्ता को समझ कर पोदीना उत्पादन की उन्नत तकनीक को इस लेख के माध्यम से किसान भाईयों तक विस्तारित करने का प्रयास किया जा रहा है जिसकी मदद से वे पुदीने की वैज्ञानिक खेती आसानी से कर सके।

----------


## dkj

जलवायु: -

पुदीने की खेती कई तरह के जलवायु में की जा सकती है। यह शीतोष्ण एवं समशीतोष्ण जलवायु में आसानी सेल गाया जा सकता है।इसे सिंचित तथा असिंचित दोनों दशाओं में लगाया जा सकता है। परंतु सिंचित अवस्था में इसकी उपज असिंचित की अपेक्षा ज्यादा प्राप्त होती है।

भूमि/ मिट्टी:-

सिंचित फसल के रूप में पुदीना लगभग सभी प्रकार की मृदाओं में उगाया जा सकता है। बशर्तें उसमें जैविक खाद का उपयोग उपयुक्त मात्रा में किया गया हो उचित जल निकास वाली रेतीली दोमट मिट्टी पुदीना की खेती के लिये सर्वोंत्ताम मानी जातीहै। जिन खेतों में मिट्टी की पी.एच.6-7 तक हो वे खेत पुदीना की खेती के लिए उपयुक्त माने जातेहै।

पुदीने के प्रकार:-

आज कल पुदीने के प्रमुखत: दो प्रजातियां प्रचलन में है

मेन्था पिपरीटा (विलायती पुदीना)
मेन्था आर्वेन्सिस (जापानी पुदीना)
भारत में सामान्यत: उगायी जाने वाली प्रजाती ''जापानी पुदीना'' है। यह मुख्यत: उत्तर प्रदेश, मध्य प्रदेश तथा राजस्थान में उगायी जाती है।

उन्नत किस्में :-

एम.ए.एस.1, कोसी, कुशाल, सक्ष्म, गौमती (एच.वाई.77), शिवालिक, हिमालय, एल-11813, संकर 77, ई.सी.41911  आदि मुख्यतया उगायी जाने वाली पुदीने की उन्नत किस्में है।

----------


## dkj

खाद एवं उर्वरक:-

प्रति हैक्टेयर पुदीने की खेती के लिए 200-500 क्विंटल गोबर की खाद या कम्पोस्ट खाद तथा 120-135 : 50-60 : 50-60 किलोग्राम एन.पी.के. का उपयोग करना चाहिए। 

पौध रोपण/ बुवाई-

पुदीने की फसल के लिये अंत: भुस्तारी (सकर अथवा स्टोलॉन) का उपयोग किया जाता है। एक हैक्टेयर क्षेत्र के लिये लगभग 200-250 किलोग्राम जड़ों की आवश्यकता होती है। पुदीने की रोपाई का उपयुक्त समय जनवरी-फरवरी माना जाता है परंतु अप्रेल मई में भी इसकी रोपाई की जा सकती है। अगर रोपाई फरवरी के महीने में की जाये तो मात्र 2-3 सप्ताहों में इनकी जडें फूट आती है ओर आसानी से जल्दी ही पूरा पौधा फैल जाता हैं।

पुदीना लगाने के लिए इसकी मिट्टी के अंदर की भुस्तारिकाओं को 10-15 से.मी. शाखाओं को जमीन में दबा दिया जाता है। रोपण के दौरान यह अवश्य ध्यान रखे कि भुस्तारिकायें जमीन में 5 से.मी. से अधिक गहरी ना चली जाये। 

सिंचाई एवं जल निकास-

शुष्क क्षेत्रों मेें उगाये जाने वाले पुदीना से समय-समय पर तथा उचित मात्रा में सिंचाई की जानी चाहिए क्योंकि पत्तिायों की उपज तथा तेल की गुणवत्ता के लिये सिंचाई का बहुत महत्व है। रोपाई के बादहर 10-12 दिनों के अंतराल के बाद सिंचाई करनी चाहिए। बरसात के दिनों में इसके लिये खेतों में जल निकास की अच्छी व्यवस्था होनी चाहिए अन्यथा पौधा अधिक पानी की मात्रा के कारण नष्ट हो जाता है।

----------


## dkj

खरपतवार नियंत्रण-

पुदीने की फसल में खरपतवार के नियंत्रण के लिये कुल तीन बार निराई की जानी चाहिए। प्रथम निराई रोपण के करीब एक माह बाद द्वितीय करीब दो माह बाद तथा तृतीय कटाई के करीब 15 दिनाें बाद की जानी चाहिये। खरपतवार नियंत्रण के लिये खरपतवार नाशी सामान जैसे की पेन्डीमिथेलॉन (स्टाम्प) (1 किलोग्राम 100 लीटरपानी के साथ घोल बनाकर) का उपयोग भी किया जा सकता है। 

कीट एवं रोग प्रबंधन-

रोयेदार सुण्डी तथा पत्ताी रोलर कीट के प्रकोप की रोकथाम के लिये 300-400 मिली. क्यूनालफॉस प्रति हैक्टेयर 625 लीटर पानी की दर से छिडकाव करे।मैलाथियॉन 50 ई.सी. 7 मिली प्रति लीटर पानी की दर से छिडकाव भी इस कीट के नियत्रंण के लिये उपयुक्त है।
लालडी (कद्दू का लाल भृंग) की रोकथाम के लिये मैलोथियॉन 50 ई.सी. 1 मिली प्रति लीटर पानी का छिडकाव करें।
कटुआ कीट (कटवर्म) तथा दीमक की रोकथाम के लिये अंतिम जुताई के समय फॉरेट दाने दार 10 जी रसायन 20 किग्राप्रति हैक्टे0 की दरसे खेत की मिट्टी में मिलाये।
भुस्तारी सडन तथा जड गलन रोगों की रोकथाम के लिये रोपण के समय भुस्वारिका ओंको केप्टान (25 प्रतिशत) अथवा बेनलेट (0.1 प्रतिशत) से उपचारित करना चाहिए।
रतुआ तथा पत्ताी धब्बा रोगों की रोकथाम के लिये ब्लीटॉक्स (3 प्रतिशत) अथवा डाइथेन एम-45 (0.2 प्रतिशत) का छिडकाव करें।
चूर्णिल आसिता रोग के प्रबंधन के लिये घुलनशील गंधक अथवा कैराथन (25 प्रतिशत) का उपयोग करें।

----------


## dkj

तुडाई/ कटाई एवं उपज:-

पुदीनें की प्रथम कटाई रोपण के करीब 100-120 दिनों बाद (जून के महीने में) की जाती है। दूसरी कटाई पहली कटाई के 70-80 दिनों बाद (अक्टूबर के महीने में) की जानी चाहिए। अगर इसकी कटाई सही समय पर ना की जाये तो इसकी उपज तथा तेल की गुणवत्ताा पर विपरीत प्रभाव पडता है। एक साल में दो बार कटाई के फलस्वरूप एक हैक्टेयर से करीब 20-25 टन पुदीनें पत्तिायाें की उपज होती है, जिनसे प्रति वर्ष करीब 250 कि.ग्रा. तेल प्राप्त होता है।

----------


## Krishna

वाह ... गजब जानकारी .......

----------


## dkj

SHUKRIA JANAB

----------

